# Cassius Clay aka the G.O.A.T. Greatest Of All Time



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue River's The Goat..... Had to show off the #1 Shorty Bull in the ABKC as well as the #1 dog overall.

As y'all know he is owned by my boss, Bully the Kid, but he got to stay with his Aunt Lauren and Hurricane a few weeks..... man i got so attached to him lol.... there will be a Goat Junior here at Xmas for sure.....
















Walking Hurricane to bus stop








Waiting on Hurricane at bus stop.... stunting








He looked like a million bucks in Mississippi this past weekend taking another 2 Best of Breeds, 2 Best in Shows, and a thousand bucks. Super proud of this boy! 43 BOB wins this year and #1 shorty 2 years running in ABKC.... oh, and 41 Best in Shows!








#longlivetheshortybull


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That little guy has accomplished so much...........but his biggest accomplishment IMO is that smile that he put on your face, mama. It suits you.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> That little guy has accomplished so much...........but his biggest accomplishment IMO is that smile that he put on your face, mama. It suits you.


Man i LOVE this boy, Christian lol
Y'all know i rarely smile in pics 
Thank you!


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

awesome news. Great looking dog.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

he is freaking adorable.. I think I want a frenchie and then I see his pics .. sooo torn lol.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

What a handsome boy! I just got to thinking that Shorty Bulls are actually one of the few dogs I have never seen out and about with their owner. Are there not many people that own these awesome pups?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Katey said:


> awesome news. Great looking dog.


Thank you



angelbaby said:


> he is freaking adorable.. I think I want a frenchie and then I see his pics .. sooo torn lol.


Lol angel i be doing the same..... but shorty it is! They're personalities are like no other....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

TeamCourter said:


> What a handsome boy! I just got to thinking that Shorty Bulls are actually one of the few dogs I have never seen out and about with their owner. Are there not many people that own these awesome pups?


Oh, lots of people own them ma but Jamie doesn't sell dogs to just anybody and she is very selective in her breeding. They are not over bred and over populated hopefully they never will be.

Thanks ma!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Shortys can FLY lol they love it


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Hahaha that's cute!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

OMG he is adorable! i love him.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

~StangChick~ said:


> OMG he is adorable! i love him.


I know i just lubs hims ma


----------

